# Calpe Hospital - Gibraltar March 2016 (permission)



## Newage (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All

This is only going to be a small report, this is from our Subbrit/MOD visit to the Great North Road.

At the end of the GNR is Calpe hospital, built in WW2 to give aid to the wounded, it has basic operating theaters and wards, also in the same complex were fuel storeage tanks (Big fuel storage tanks).

There is no road access to this part of the complex.


Pictures..............

First up is one of the operating theaters.

















After you move from here you enter what would of been a ward.






After the wards you walk back towards the GNR complex and it`s here you pass by the massive fuel or water storage area.











Well this is it for this location, I didn`t take that many pictures as I was happy just mooching about around the complex.
Thanks for lookin and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great finale!Thank you.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice,great photos love pic 2 thanks.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 22, 2016)

The best walk ever around and in that rock. Amazing place, so much history in that rock. You must know some nice soldiers . Great to see again.


----------



## bodrick (Mar 22, 2016)

Brings back some good memories was based there in 1986


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great set of pictures, especially the ward shot.


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2016)

A fascinating complex, thanks Newage.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 24, 2016)

If only Townsend Farm/Hougham dressing stations were as good !! Crackin report mate must have been a bugger to light !! Loving the 'In the spot light pics' although i would have been tempted to remove the bloody orange juice can from the last shot !! PS whats the pic before that one - looks interesting !!


----------



## Newage (Mar 24, 2016)

It's a fuel storage tunnel with a concrete bund around the outside.

Cheers newage


----------

